# Crypt Propagation



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Let the plant get a little big, 4-5 leaves, putt up the runner/roots, trim and replant. The Crypt should be fine. Since it is going to be moved within the same aquarium, the amount of melting should be minimal. 

Mike


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Crypts are not the fastest of all growers, so when you start with one plant it takes a bit patience to wait for the dense Crypt jungle. Like M said, let them grow a while until they get some substance. I regularly pull up my older plants, cut off some of the rhizome and replant it. Soon, many tiny plants come out of the cut rhizome. A few months later... Crypt jungle!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> A few months later... Crypt jungle!


Yup. They may take a while to get happy but once they do, look out!  Mine have gotten to the point where for every plant I pull out and give away 5 new shoots pop up in its place.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*foreground??*

Wendtii for the foreground?? My red crypt wendtii is so tall it sweeps across the surface in an 18" tall tank with 16" water column. Once it gets happy, it will grow very tall, when it does you can either replant or just bulldoze it toward the back of the tank and there will be no melting (unless lighting is terribly different).


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont know why but the green crypts grow much lower then the red's, I have successfuly moved one inch shoots (new babies) without melt as long as it stays within same conditions.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I have both green and red in my Sword and Crypt tank. The reds are almost to the top and the green is staying low and compact!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I've got green and brown/bronze and both are about 12" high.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have some Crypt Wendtii "Tropica", and it seems to hug close to the substrate. I like the look of the plant much better than other Crypt Wendtiis I have bought.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Crypt wendtii "Tropica" is a gorgeous plant! Nice brown color and a "hammered" look to the leaves make it a real eye catcher. I also grow it and also find that it lies closer to the substrate than most other forms of C. wendtii.

Mike


----------



## JohnnyB (Oct 7, 2003)

*Thanks!*

I split the crypt in two parts and moved half to a better location. Thanks for all the suggestions.

It's interesting to note that the new crypt is all ready taller than it's other half. I may be moving it towards the back if it gets any bigger.

Thanks,

Johnny B


----------

